# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Michel Leeb est de retour, plus drôle que jamais

## Gana

Non, ceci n'est pas un perroquet (même si je suis certain que ça doit avoir le même goût), mais ce petit animal australien est capable d'imiter à la perfection tous les sons qu'il entend dans la foret.
 
Amazing Australian Lyrebird 
Voir la news (0 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

Demandons à Pelomar de nous diligenter une enquête.

----------


## Strife

C'est pas vrai ::huh:: ! Qui vous envoie des truc comme ça? ::blink:: 

Au fait l'oiseau est achetable sur eBay?

----------


## JeP

Pfff hey, n'importe quoi, c'est trop fake  ::P:

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Mais non.

----------


## pseudoridicule

Ce n'est pas fake. Moi aussi, comme Scully, je ne voulais pas y croire. Pourtant...

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Je vais me poser la question toute la journée.

Merci Gana...

----------


## Zevka

> Ce n'est pas fake. Moi aussi, comme Scully, je ne voulais pas y croire. Pourtant...


 ::mellow::  ::mellow::  ::mellow:: 




> Je vais me poser la question toute la journée.
> 
> Merci Gana...


Pareil, j'en veux un. (d'oiseau lyre, pas de Gana.)

----------


## Gana

Moi je me demande qui peut bien matter un épisode de Seinfeld en pleine forêt...

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Bah l'oiseau tiens.

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Moi je me demande qui peut bien matter un épisode de Seinfeld en pleine forêt...


La théorie veut que ce sont les bucherons canadiens qui ont reproduit en intégralité la saison 1 de seinfeld. Ceci expliquerait cela.

----------


## Hargn

C'est le répondeur téléphonique de Nicolas Hulot ?

----------


## Therapy2crew

Je suis un peu déçu ... je m'attendais vvraiment à voir Michel Leeb, je le trouve très drôle ... Mais bon il est marrant s'toiseau !  ::):

----------


## Périclès

Ahaha le générique de seinfeld

----------


## Lang0chat

Han le beatbox !!! Roxorloop peut aller se cacher  ::ninja::

----------


## Fenhryl

> Moi je me demande qui peut bien matter un épisode de Seinfeld en pleine forêt...


fixed.

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Le présentateur (?) me fait penser vocalement à Little Britain. Mais je ne sais pas pourquoi.

----------


## Voidethyl

Fake.
Mais le piaf se  demmerde quand meme plutot bien.

----------


## Linque

Un peu qu'il se démerde, un piaf qui reproduit des notes slapées, je l'achète tout de suite.

----------


## Wicked Style

::w00t::  Mais c'est quoi ce piaf !

Le coup de la tronçonneuse, il depote !

----------


## groove_salad

ça ne vaut pas Prison Break Dog et là, on est sur que ce n'est pas un fake.

----------


## Regal

c'est pas un fake ça? j'y crois pas trop quand même ...

----------


## Zacota

Un peu plus et ils l'auraient appelé le HendrixBird

----------

